# Used Bourbon/Beer barrel question



## jbertoletti (Mar 4, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy used bourbon barrels from a brewery in Chicago this weekend. They have several 53 gallon bourbon barrels that were used to barrel age beer of some sort. They are being sold for $50.

I was wondering are these good to age wine in, or would they be used up, or not good to use after beer was in there? 

I've never barrel aged before, so if anyone has and advice, or easy to follow guides please let me know. I've been making wine for the past few years, so I am pretty confident in that side of the process, and I can make enough to keep the barrel topped off.

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks:

Jon


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would not recommend it. You'll end up with a bourbon essence, and perhaps worse. But at $50 a pop, I might be grabbing some for decorative purposes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2015)

I realize that these are more expensive, but you can get used wine barrels for about $160 in Milwaukee. Check out: http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/fod/4885677542.html or http://www.barrelbroker.com/index.php



> French Oak Pinot 59 gallon neutral $159.00 1 WI
> 
> French Oak Reds 59 gallon 2009, 2010, 2011 gassed/ozoned $169.00 16 WI emptied 1/18


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree -- don't use the barrel for wine. It has stored both bourbon and beer, so you will get flavors that don't go well with wine. 53 gallons of wine is a lot to dump. :-(


----------

